# BEST NEWS for years.... long live flavipuncata



## aurea23 (Mar 4, 2010)

For those who know about frogs, care about frogs and dont know this is the best news ive heard in my life time....

My favorite frogs are the aurea complex.... and having one thought to be extinct come back from the dead is the best news ever...

see below
'Extinct' frog species found alive after 30 years - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 5, 2010)

It's great news, hopefully they will be able to rediscover a few more 'extinct' species. In the past few years they have found Litoria lorica as well. Species like Taudactylus eungellensis were thought to be extinct as well but are now doing quite well - shows to never give up hope! 

Aaron


----------



## JasonL (Mar 5, 2010)

Good to see that they were discovered, hope the chytrid laden boots stay out of the area....


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow that is an amazing find! They really have survived all this time, lets hope the Taronga captive breeding program sees a thriving artificial colony.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hopefully, but they were saying it is likely the frogs already have chytrid but have developed some kind of resistance to it. But nevertheless there are plenty of other pathogens that could be introduced to that site which could wipe them out. Hopefully these researchers have learnt from the mistakes of the past....


Aaron


----------



## JasonL (Mar 5, 2010)

froggyboy86 said:


> Hopefully, but they were saying it is likely the frogs already have chytrid but have developed some kind of resistance to it.Hopefully these researchers have learnt from the mistakes of the past....
> 
> Aaron



doesn't sound like if if they are saying things like probably have chytrid lol.... bit of "she'll be right" ethics... they should grab some tadpoles and fence it off to keep themselves out and set and forget....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 5, 2010)

This is great news, i missed the 7.30 report last night.
Was it any good?
The land owner seems happy about the find,I hope he does fence it off for a few years Jason.
I hope we see some more population comebacks with the recent rains.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 5, 2010)

A different article that gives a little more info

`Extinct' frog finds its way back from deadly fungus | The Australian


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 5, 2010)

Is its name _Litoria castanea,_ or did they split them up? Cant find any information on the name_ "flavipuncata"_


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bushfire said:


> Is its name _Litoria castanea,_ or did they split them up? Cant find any information on the name_ "flavipuncata"_


 
A few years ago the name _Litoria castanea_ referred to the frogs which occurred from the central tablelands to the southern highlands. And _L. flavipunctata_ referred to the frogs restricted to the New England region of NSW. However, it was later concluded that these frogs were the same species and _Litoria flavipunctata_ became synomised with _L. castanea_. 

Aaron


----------



## Macca (Mar 5, 2010)

It is greats news that they have been rediscovered. Hopefully, more 'extinct' frogs will be in future years.

The population does have chytrid and appears to be surviving with it, though it is too early to tell.

The area has deliberately been kept secret to prevent people from accessing it and potentially spreading pathogens. The researchers have applied the strictest quarantine protocols at the site. The problem more lies with other people, including frog enthusiasts, who may attempt to locate the site. This is happened with other restricted threatened amphibians sites not long ago and posed a risk to some species.


----------



## aurea23 (Mar 6, 2010)

I hope they rediscover more species..... but to those who keep frogs.... look after them cause you never know... you maybe the person that saves a species.....


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 6, 2010)

Macca said:


> The area has deliberately been kept secret to prevent people from accessing it and potentially spreading pathogens. The researchers have applied the strictest quarantine protocols at the site. The problem more lies with other people, including frog enthusiasts, who may attempt to locate the site. This is happened with other restricted threatened amphibians sites not long ago and posed a risk to some species.


 
In that case they already failed. Just yesterday I was told the exact location of the site. The site is reasonably protected being on private property but like always Ill be more concerned about whats happening up stream.


----------

